# Movie- The Back-Up Plan



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to a screening of this last night and while others were walking out through this film, i forced myself to stay put just to see it through the end.

I have never seen a worse film, JLO is so bad and BUT the way they deal with DIUI is beyond ridiculous, steer clear of it!!!!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

the huge bag of popcorn sounds much more interesting than the film


----------

